# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  πυκνωτής 3,3μF  250V   αντικατασταση με  10μF 400V

## xaris-c

piknotis.jpgέχω ένα τροφοδοτικό Led driver το οποίο έχει χαλάσει ο πυκνωτής  με τιμες 3,3μF  250V και θέλω να τον αλλάξω με αυτόν  10μF 400V .θα μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό ή να περιμένω τον καινούργιο?

----------


## FILMAN

Για να είναι 250V υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι στην έξοδο. Αν ναι, δεν πειράζει να βάλεις 10μF, όμως κανονικά πρέπει να βάλεις πυκνωτή low ESR. Αν μου πεις τις διαστάσεις του παλιού θα μπορούσα να σου προτείνω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι.

----------


## xaris-c

στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται ο ένας καφέ ο παλιός και ο μπλε ο χοντρότερος ειναι ο 10μF 400V  ..ναι είναι στην εξοδο.ευχαριστω για την απαντηση .

----------


## FILMAN

Από τη φωτο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη διάσταση, μέτρα τη διάμετρο του παλιού να δούμε αν είναι 6.3mm...

----------


## xaris-c

> Από τη φωτο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη διάσταση, μέτρα τη διάμετρο του παλιού να δούμε αν είναι 6.3mm...


ναι 6,3  ειναι....παντος που εβαλα αυτον το χονδροτερο 10mm αναβοσβηνει  το led παλι.

----------


## FILMAN

Στη θέση του 10μF τί έβαλες;

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτός είναι μια σχετικά καλή επιλογή:
https://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...nCwJeEhA%3D%3D

----------


## xaris-c

συγνωμη αν δεν εγινα κατανοητος.το led driver ειχε 2 Χ 3,3μF στα 250βολτ και το εναν τον αλλαξα με αυτον τον 10μF 400βολτ αλλα παλι εχει τα ιδια προβληματα ..θεωρισα οτι ειναι φουσκομενος ο δευτερος 3,3 και ειχα προχειρο ton 10μF και τον αλλαξα .

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορεί να έχει κι άλλα προβλήματα... Έχεις κάποιο όργανο ελέγχου πυκνωτών; Το ότι ένας πυκνωτής δεν έχει πετάξει καρούμπαλο δεν είναι απόδειξη ότι είναι καλός.

----------


## xaris-c

> Μπορεί να έχει κι άλλα προβλήματα... Έχεις κάποιο όργανο ελέγχου πυκνωτών; Το ότι ένας πυκνωτής δεν έχει πετάξει καρούμπαλο δεν είναι απόδειξη ότι είναι καλός.


δεν φταινε τελικα οι πυκνωτες γιατι τους αλλαξα θεση και παλι ιδια συμπεριφορα ...αρα δεν το ψαχνω αλλο περνω νεο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν αναβοσβήνει το LED συνήθως φταίνε πυκνωτές.

----------

